# Emirates ID Schedule



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Guys,

Just got a schedule from a friend stating the period during which each category of UAE citizens need to register for the Emirates ID. The category is based on profession. Check out the details here I wanna Express (iWep)

Imm..


----------

